# An die Pinsel, fertig...LOS!



## pantera44 (5 Januar 2008)

Kunst ist das Stichwort! Zeigt eure Zeichnungen und rollt mal vom Computerttisch weg, direkt an eure Zeichnertische!

Malereien wären schwer zu scannen, aber es gibt ja auch genug Photoshop arts die man mit Farbe versehen hat . Egal was euch gerade an der Kunst bewegt, hier ist eure Ecke! 

Ich beginn mal mit einer Zeichnung.



"Werkzeug: Bleistift (nur für die Skizze), Feder und Pinsel -- Mit Tinte 

Mfg -Pantera44-

- PS: Der Charackter entstammt dem Manga "Vagabond" -


----------

